
Apple Plans Ultra Accessory Connector for Made-For-iPhone Accessories - act9
https://9to5mac.com/2017/02/06/apple-ultra-accessory-connector-uac-mfi-made-for-iphone-headphones/
======
ihuman
It's interesting to see Apple repurposing an existing port with a new
protocol. I wonder if existing cables for it will still work (even if it's
only for charging).

